# Fun dog show in Gillingham, Kent



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

We are planning our 3rd fun dog show.
It will be at Brompton Westbrook Primary School, Kings Bastion, Brompton, Gillingham, Kent ME7 5DQ
on Saturday 25th June.
Will post classes and times as soon as we have organised them, and hope to see as many of you there as possible.
The last 2 shows were well attended and great fun - raising money for our primary school too.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice little show, any chance if its as hot as last year of having the ring on the grass?
Great raffle


----------



## Steff (Mar 28, 2011)

Oooo i will have to go along to this


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

Bingo and I would LOVE to go to this, it's only about 20 minutes from where we live  BUT what do we do? what happens??


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Gopher said:


> Bingo and I would LOVE to go to this, it's only about 20 minutes from where we live  BUT what do we do? what happens??


You turn up  Find yourself a nice spot around the ring.
And depending on how the show is run, you either enter your classes at a labelled tent. Or you pay for each class as you enter the ring.

The likely classes are things like below
Waggiest tail; Most handsome dog; Prettiest bitch; Best rescue dog or bitch; Best odd couple;Dog the judge would most like to take home; Best six legs; Best fancy dress; Dog or bitch that looks most like its owner

You enter the ring on your chosen classes, the judge will look at possibly go over each dog, ask them to move up and down or round in a circle

The judge then chooses their winners, rosettes are usually 1st to 3rd or 1st to 5th but I have seen them all the way to 10th at some companion shows. This particular shows rosettes last year were the nicest I have ever seen

Overall you just have a really fun day, there will be a raffle, possibly some litte stalls to have a browse of, a cheap food and refreshment tent.

We have lots of companion shows down here so keep an eye on this part of the forum.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> We have lots of companion shows down here so keep an eye on this part of the forum.


I will - thank you, I think it's probably a good idea for me and Bingo to just go along and have a look around our first show, closer the time I'll give you a shout as I doubt I'll be able to pursuade my OH to come, would love to meet up with you if that's okay?

Thanks for your help


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

Couldn't have put it better myself Babycham2002 - thank you!!
Will be sorting classes out next week and will post on here, but I think you have pretty much guessed them already!
Thanks for the comment about the rosettes - they will definitely be the same kind this year as we always use the same company!
Hope to see you there (and probably before then too at other shows!!)
Penny
x


----------



## Pippay (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi I'm new to this site - and dog shows!) so was wondering if anyone can help guide me to what I#m looking for ..

I've a 4 month old puppy who is learning obedience so quickly (she already does recall and finish without treats and 15 second out of sights) our trainer is certain she will have competition potential when she's a bit older. Before we do that, though, I'd like to get her used to being in a ring of any sort to get used to the noise, crowds etc.

Does anyone know of any part fun/part exemption shows (not necessarily obedience) in the North Kent (I'm Medway /Maidstone area) during the summer that I could enter her in and what would be the best class to enter her in ? 

Many thanks in advance, 

Regards


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi Pipay welcome to the forum have a look here

Companion Dog Club Shows (holding Companion Dog Club Classes) 2011 Calendar - The Kennel Club


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Stone Fete will be on 3rd July 

and then in september a companion show with obedience classes held in Dartford


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Tollisty said:


> Stone Fete will be on 3rd July
> 
> and then in september a companion show with obedience classes held in Dartford


Both excellent companion shows
Especially liked the ringside parking at stone last year :thumbup:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Pippay said:


> Hi I'm new to this site - and dog shows!) so was wondering if anyone can help guide me to what I#m looking for ..
> 
> I've a 4 month old puppy who is learning obedience so quickly (she already does recall and finish without treats and 15 second out of sights) our trainer is certain she will have competition potential when she's a bit older. Before we do that, though, I'd like to get her used to being in a ring of any sort to get used to the noise, crowds etc.
> 
> ...


You might also want to attend Culverstone dog training clubs obedience competition in may 14th and 15th I think so you can see what an obedience competition looks like :001_smile:


----------



## SmokeyRabbit (Aug 28, 2010)

myself and Bingo(Gsd collie) are interested in coming along can you please email me a schuedule when its available to [email protected]


----------

